# Announcing the London 40k GT



## London40kGT

*This year the London Warhammer Gaming Guild are hosting the inaugural London 40k Grand Tournament. With over 200 places available, London is now home to the largest single 40k event in the UK.*

*How big should my army be?* 1850 points of bikes, fliers, troops and pretty much anything else you can fit, see below for more details on army composition.

*When is it taking place?* Saturday 28 May 2016 to Sunday 29 May 2016

*Where is it taking place?* LONDON – or more specifically Mary Ward House, 5-7 Tavistock Place, Kings Cross, London WC1H 9SN

*What can I win?* There are four individual prizes up for grabs, details are below.

Tournament Winner, 1st runner up, 2nd runner up – the top three high scoring players based on combined tournament points

Best General in codex – the player with the highest gaming score on a faction by faction basis, determined by the majority faction in your list (points per faction)

Most sporting opponent – the player with the highest sportsmanship score

Best Army – The player with the most votes for best painted army

*What should I bring?* Each army should consist of a compulsory ‘Primary Detachment,’ which can be any detachment your warlord can legally come from, and an optional ‘Secondary Detachment’. The Primary Detachment can be a regular Combined Arms Detachment, any Unique Detachment or Formation as long as it meets the above requirement.

*Is there a team trophy? *Yes! Teams may enter of any size, with discounts available for teams of 3 or more when tickets are bought together. The team trophy will be awarded to the highest scoring team, determined by adding their 3 highest scoring players’ tournament points.

*What are the rules?* You can find out all the rules for the event in the tournament pack here.

*How much is it going to cost me?* £40.00 - Discounts are available for those travelling from overseas, or teams etc. etc. Get in touch for more details.

*I want in, where can I get me some sweet, sweet tickets? *Tickets can be purchased from our website, payments made via Paypal.

*Anything else?* Yes you can find us on Facebook  and Twitter and use #London40kGT to catch our eye.

*I think that is everything, but what if I want to know more?* You can find out more information on our website - http://www.london40kgrandtournament.co.uk/

I'll try to respond to any questions below promptly.

Zach Becker
T.O.


----------

